# 1970's K&S Bike Machine on Worksman bike



## skeezer (Apr 2, 2022)

I bought the Worksman bike for a Whizzer build but the engine wouldn't fit. I couldn't put a Chinese engine an American made bike but I came across the "Bike Machine" on Ebay, NOS, and I figured a vintage Japanese engine wouldn't be too bad. After all, in was made by Kidde Industries. Here are a couple pics. (Still waiting for a few parts)

Skeezer


----------



## Boris (Apr 3, 2022)

Nice match on color, but doesn't the seat bounce on the gas tank?


----------



## skeezer (Apr 3, 2022)

Boris said:


> Nice match on color, but doesn't the seat bounce on the gas tank?



It's not done yet. I just threw it together yesterday while the wife is out of town and I could bring it in the house.

Skeezer


----------



## kreika (Apr 3, 2022)

Let us know how it goes once you get it up and running. Love me some motorized bikes!


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Apr 3, 2022)

Wonder if the contraption might work as a front wheel drive; and whether a caliper front brake might be a good idea?


----------



## skeezer (Apr 3, 2022)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Wonder if the contraption might work as a front wheel drive; and whether a caliper front brake might be a good idea?



Might put a lot of stress on the fork.

Skeezer


----------



## Centurion (Apr 4, 2022)

Friction drive bicycles are very fun, I have a 2.5 2 stroke, very easy to operate and low maintenance. I would do a front brake, they get going pretty good.


----------



## Gordon (Apr 4, 2022)

I used to have one of the front mounted engines. It was fun to ride but was a little unstable feeling when you really got going and with the weight on the front it was always falling over when parked.


----------



## skeezer (Apr 9, 2022)

I got her up and running and what a hoot it is to ride. I'm guessing we hit 25 mph but I'm still breaking in the engine. Easily the lightest of my motorbikes with no chain or belt to worry about. I'm looking for another one if there is one out there.

Skeezer


----------



## Centurion (Apr 9, 2022)

I was out on my friction drive today as well, nice no hassle motorized bikes. I like the fact I can shut the motor off and pop it up, and ride like a regular bicycle in noise sensitive areas. No chains, clutches or pedal starts, I got the bug with my Solex, not as fast, but it's a mileage hound, I've gone 50 miles on a tank. Nice looking bike.


----------



## skeezer (Apr 12, 2022)

I have an original manual for the K & S Bike Machine if anyone is ever looking for info.

Skeezer


----------

